

Basic Religion Test Stumps Many Americans - stonesixone
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/28/us/28religion.html

======
parbo
Swedish atheist here. I got 13 out of 15 on their quiz, which put me in the
97th percentile. What did other HN:ers get? I suspect similar numbers..

~~~
lurkinggrue
I got 15 out of 15 but had to guess on one of them and got lucky.

